# Internal Network Adapter Randomly Disconnects From Computer



## Snowman486 (Jul 11, 2015)

So I've been having difficulty with my Realtek RTL8811AU Wireless LAN 802.11ac USB 2.0 Network Adapter. Up until yesterday it was working fine (I've had this computer for a little over a month and a half). However it recently started randomly disconnecting. 

When it happens, my computer makes a noise as if I had removed an external device (like a mouse, flashdrive, or keyboard) and I disconnect from the internet. It recovers and reconnects to the internet almost instantly, a few seconds at the most (this thoroughly complicates gaming, although it doesn't even effect browsing). 

What I've noticed is the disconnects seem to occur most frequently briefly after I start up the computer from when it was shut down. After its been running for about an hour, they seem to stop entirely. I played a 30 minute match of league, and it happened like 4 times; in the match after that only once. I then went on to spend about 3 hours playing ESO and it didn't happen once. I then turned my computer off for a while and started it up again, thinking the problem was gone, ~10 minutes into ESO it happened again (I haven't noticed it happen when I'm not playing a game yet, and it makes a loud sound, so I probably would notice if it did).

What I've already done: I opened up my computer and made sure that all my connections are secure. I've set my power-management plan to high-performance, and made it so that my computer doesn't have permission to turn the wireless adapter on or off for power conservation.

My computer specs are as follows:
1 x Case Thermaltake Urban T81 Full Tower Gaming Case
1 x Processor Intel® Core™ i7-4790K Processor (4x 4.0GHz/8MB L3 Cache) - Intel® Core™ i7-4790K
1 x Motherboard ASUS Z97-A - *Free Upgrade to ASUS Z97-A/USB 3.1 - 2 x USB 3.1/3.0/2.0
1 x Memory 16 GB [8 GB x2] DDR3-2133 Memory Module - Corsair or Major Brand
1 x Video Card NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980Ti - 6GB - Single Card
1 x Power Supply 350 Watt - Standard - *Free Upgrade to 700W Standard
1 x Processor Cooling Asetek 510LC Liquid CPU Cooling System [SOCKET-1150] - ARC Silent High Performance Fan Upgrade
1 x Primary Hard Drive 240 GB Kingston V300 SATA-3 SSD -- Read: 450MB/s; Write: 450MB/s - Single Drive
1 x Data Hard Drive [Free] 1 TB HARD DRIVE -- 32M Cache, 7200 RPM, 6.0Gb/s (w/ purchase of 200GB+ SSD as Primary Hard Drive)
1 x Optical Drive 24x Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW - Black -- Free Upgrade to LG Blu-ray Reader
1 x Sound Card 3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard
1 x Network Card Onboard LAN Network (Gb or 10/100)
1 x Operating System Windows 8.1 + Office 365 Trial [Free 30-Day !!!] 64-bit
1 x Additional Software NZXT CAM - Hardware Monitor Software - Preinstalled on your PC
1 x Meter Display NZXT Sentry 2 Touch Screen Fan Controller & Temperature Display
1 x Free Stuff [FREE] - 802.11AC Wireless Dual Band Module
1 x iBUYPOWER Labs - Noise Reduction Advanced - iBUYPOWER Harmony SRS Sound Reduction System - Improved Airflow Silent Fans
1 x iBUYPOWER PowerDrive PowerDrive Level 1 - Up to 10% Overclocking
Acer GN246HL Monitor
Razer Naga Epic MMO Gaming Mouse
Logitech Orion Spark Keyboard

Thanks for your time guys.



Edit: shortly before the reported problem started occurring (~2 days), I had an issue where my wireless network adapter couldn't connect to the wireless network for about 30-40 minutes (it detected it, just couldn't connect, I tried running the troubleshooter, it blamed the network, which multiple other devices have had no problems with). 

I turned my computer off and on 3 times and it wouldn't fix it, I disabled and re-enabled the network adapter, also nothing. A restart eventually seemed to fix it (or it just coincidentally fixed itself). The reason I shut it rather than restarting it prior to this was that the computer was actually having trouble restarting (hadn't had that issue before, haven't had it since). Once updates were applied the issue disappeared, so I thought nothing of it.


----------



## Snowman486 (Jul 11, 2015)

I can confirm that its probably game related, while browsing I didn't have any issues for around a half-hour, then I started up Smite and had 4 issues in under 20 minutes.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I assume you are stuck using wifi as opposed to just using the preferred ethernet port?


----------

